
Ask HN: Experience with Flipped/Inverted Classroom? - AnimalMuppet
Does anyone have experience with a flipped or inverted classroom (that is, content delivered online, outside the classroom, homework and activities inside the classroom)?  Especially, does anyone have experience with this and also with traditional approaches?<p>Did it work for you?  Did you learn better that way?  Did you find the classroom time to be more of a waste in the inverted system?
======
bobloblaw45
YES! I'm going back to college to finish my degree. I'm seeing this a lot and
it's sort of difficult to get used to.

So the thing is, in some classes I think it could be totally fine. But in
others I'm not so sure. For example I'm taking the statistics 1 and 2 to brush
up. The first one was given by an instructor that's an enormous inverted
classroom type. I aced the class and the thing is it feels like I didn't learn
a single thing. I can barely tell you anything about statistics. It moved sooo
slowly and we spent so much time at every tiny step. He'd talk for 10 minutes
and make us get together with our groups to talk about what he just talked
about. I'm now in the 2nd class and honest to god it feels like I've learned
and retained more the first 2 days than the previous 11 weeks. The new
professor is more "inverted-lite" almost as if she was told by the dept they
need to do this (from my understanding the schools push it hard) so the group
stuff still happens but it's a lot less frequently and we're always working on
our own thing and not having the group turn in the assignment.

I can see how it can work. Especially maybe with the Arts or soft science
classes. With a talented instructor and implemented correctly. But honestly it
feels like a cost savings thing. A method to have larger classes by making the
students learn for themselves. If this way really works for some people then I
wonder if a 100% online course might serve some of them better.

------
jimmyvalmer
Inverted or not, classroom time is always inefficient. For math/science, do
problem sets. For humanities, write reaction papers. Submit online and receive
feedback. Rinse, repeat.

The European lecture format is a thing of the past. Asian active learning is
the way to go.

~~~
throwaway13000
Asian Active Learning? Never heard. Can you explain more?

~~~
jimmyvalmer
Drilling. For every gifted individual who integrates knowledge just by
listening, there are dozens if not hundreds of us normal folk who integrate by
repetitive "doing." The factor by which arithmetic proficiency among Chinese
fourth-graders exceeds that of American fourth-graders is roughly the time
required to complete their homework (for my kids in US, homework takes 10
minutes on average).

